# Hilde vs. Belcamp



## ediz (Dec 13, 2017)

Who would win in a fight between Hilde and Belcamp? 

In my game Belcamp has the Rod so I am thinking he loses most of the legionnaires until he could find Hilde and then he can unleash  the rod on her, taking her on  being a 40/60 chance to win depending on how many legionnaires are left. 

The party made a deal for the rod for Somnia. And then persuaded him to start the attack right away.


----------

